# We Will Never Forget Him



## soccerluva656 (Dec 2, 2009)

It seems that with everything we do in life, something goes terribly wrong afterwards. It's just the way it is we suppose. It was May 12th, 2004. I was 8, and I was finishing up my riding lessons with my mom. He was 8 also, same birthday, and everything else along with it. His name was Jethro and his was 12.2 hands high, bay, with a big blaze running down the middle, but goes sideways towards his nose. He was nick-named "Deathro" because of his horrible attitude and willingness to do...well...nothing! But the minute he kept bucking my sister off, I knew he was for me. When my sister got her new horse, he was all mine. I worked with him, and became the only one who could catch him in the pasture or ride him. I won all my events on him, and he never misbehaved; not even once. However, not all stories have happy endings. When I came home from school one day, he was nowhere to be seen. I searched everywhere and finally found him in the far pasture, at the top of the hill. He came towards me at an unusually slow rate. I could tell he was in pain, so I went to him instead of his normal, "Oh, you must have something for me. I am coming!" He never moved a foot after that. My mom and I gave him pain-killers, but finally asked the vet to come and examine him. The vet came, did some examinations and within the next few days, we got the report back. He was in terrible pain. He had broken his pelvis and fractured part of his hind leg. It was then and there we knew what we had to do. The next few days went by and we finally called the vet with our decision. As she came up the hill, I was petting and soothing him as well as I could. The vet braided his tail and put him to sleep. He was buried at the top of the hill, next to the very tree we used to run around chasing each other in circles. We moved, and when we got settled in, we went to a nearby horse area. We found our lot and bought a horse, who had very good confirmation, but only showed his legs. I was quite worried about this, but when he got here he pranced right to me. His name was Reuben and he was 13.2, a rascal, bay, with a blaze exactly like Jethro's. He was amazing and from then on we did everything together. He is now able to jump 3 foot at a trot, and can do a lot more! My mom and I went to Tennessee to visit relatives and decided to go back to our farm, which is now turned into the Berry Sweet Bed and Breakfast (check it out on google!). There we went to the store, bought flowers, and went to the hill and looked at the sunset, each of us on either side of his grave with the flowers in the middle.
Jeffie- You will never be forgetten. Reuben is now the living memory of you.


----------



## Kashmere (Nov 30, 2009)

Gosh.. how horrible it must be to find your horse and then in such a condition!
I'm glad you found another good horse buddy in your life, but indeed as you said, Jethro will not be forgotten


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

I don't know of any vet who wouldn't recommend putting a horse down _immediately_ if it had a shattered leg. A broken pelvis they can recover from, but a broken leg on top of that? Nope.

So it was 'several days' before the vet got back to you telling you what was wrong with the horse, and then it was 'several more days' before you decided to put the horse down? Vets can tell by internal and external examinations whether or not a horse has broken something. They don't need 'several days' to figure it out.

Sorry, not buying it. Your VERY FIRST post, and you're putting something like this up? I doubt very seriously if there ever _was_ a horse, or that there's one now who looks and acts just like him.

Your story has all the elements of a made up 'tween drama'. The horse only _you_ could handle and train (at 8 y/o!), then his 'tragic' death, and the 'miracle' of your finding another horse just like him!!!! Sorry, too far fetched.

Make up another user name and come back with something else. Try to make it more believable next time.

Y'all regular posters need to try and not be so gullible, even if you're young. Read logically, not emotionally. The story just doesn't add up.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Plus, stories like this are a slap in the face and a major insult to those of us who really HAVE lost beloved companions.

Get another hobby, kid.


----------



## soccerluva656 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Not true!!!!*

I cannot believe you would post that! This happened quite a while ago (5 years). Reuben, however, is much better behaved and is way bigger. I just don't believe you called it a tween drama!!! Go get a life! Some people lose their horses and like to post their stories differently than others! I just had my horse and a fellow pony club horse named Rosie pass away. She had laminitis and was in a lot of pain. She belonged to me and many other Los Alamos Pony Club kids. We put her down Monday and everyone is very sad...i guess you probably wouldn't believe this either ...right? :evil:


----------



## Cheshire (Oct 17, 2009)

....okayyyyy.

I'm sorry, but any vet worth their oats would not let a horse sit in someone's backyard with a broken pelvis and leg (hopefully :/). And they would know a _lot_ quicker than "within the next few days".

Then you write "as she (the vet) came up the hill..." so you didn't have him in a stall or at least a pen despite his horrible life-threatening injuries? Somehow I don't think you had a barn sitting on the top of that hill. 

Your other story sounds more reasonable, but...well, I'm calling you out on that first one.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

soccerluva656 said:


> I cannot believe you would post that! This happened quite a while ago (5 years). Reuben, however, is much better behaved and is way bigger. I just don't believe you called it a tween drama!!! Go get a life! Some people lose their horses and like to post their stories differently than others! I just had my horse and a fellow pony club horse named Rosie pass away. She had laminitis and was in a lot of pain. She belonged to me and many other Los Alamos Pony Club kids. We put her down Monday and everyone is very sad...i guess you probably wouldn't believe this either ...right? :evil:


 
Go get a life? I HAVE a life little girl, which is why I don't need to make up stories like you do. You must be a sad, lonely child to lie about things like this.

You see that horse in my avatar? I had him for 21 years. At 25 y/o he started having seizures, fell and broke his pelvis, and the vet put him down THAT SAME DAY.

So I have quite a bit of knowledge about that particular subject. I miss him every day, and your lies about losing a horse like that makes me very angry. 

Any idiot vet who would stop to braid a horse's tail before she puts it out of its misery, I wouldn't want on the property. It's cruel and inhumane to make an animal suffer while you 'prettify' it, which is why I'm not buying ANY part of your story.

Your story is a lie. There, I said it. You lied about having a horse that died. Whether or not you actually have a horse now named Reuben, is up for debate. 

Plus, what does someone ELSE'S horse dying have to do with anything? Nothing. My issue is with you and your little made up drama.

Like I said, go get another hobby. Your story telling skills are sadly lacking.


----------



## horsesroqke (Nov 5, 2009)

*Hmmmm.. Who to beleive..

Sorry for your loss/es, if you are telling the truth.

*


----------

